# Question for WaterWolf



## Snake (Nov 30, 2004)

Water Pup,
What do you think is the best body of water in North Dakota to fish for Giant Pike? I figured with you being the moderator you would surely be the expert in this topic. I'd like to invite you to go on a fishing trip to the " hotspot " of your choice next summer. I'd love to have you guide me to the "big ones"! I'll pay for lodging, beer etc...
What do you say?
Take care,
Snake


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Snake,

Thanks for the invite.

I will be the first to admit, I have never chased Pike/Musky in ND.

I can help you a little with some spots in MN though 

Hard water is here and can be the best time to catch the big one.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Snake,
I can help you out here.
The boys at woodland resort have dubbed me their pike pro and even cone so far as to call me the PIKE KING. I avidly target pike as my favorite fish to hunt for in the spring, summer, and fall.
There is no doubt that Devils Lake is right now the king of pike lakes in North Dakota. The sheer number of snot rockets prowling its depths is unfathomable.
The slough sharks are just about jumping out of the water at all times of the year.
You can contact Cootkiller's Pike School and we will take you out and slaughter the hammerhandles whenever you want.

cootkiller


----------



## Snake (Nov 30, 2004)

Sounds like you know your stuff Cootkiller. Do you typically fish the wood and have you ever used Tuff-Line? What is your #1 lure?
Also, are there whitebass in Devils Lake? This can be a nice change of pace when things slow down.
Peace out!
Snake :beer:


----------



## Snake (Nov 30, 2004)

Waterwolf,
When pike fishing on hard water, do you use tip ups or angle in a house? Also, What is your opinion on spearing? Do you think it hurts the population of big pike in a lake? Do you know if N.Dakota residents are in favor of it in their "home waters". 
Thanks Waterwolf,
Snake

p.s. Keep your rod tip up!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Snake,

I don't what the consensus in ND is on spearing (and would be very interested to hear), but in MN, and from what I hear in WI, it's split down the middle.

The part I like about using tip ups is that I have a choice of catch and release. Take a quick photo and back to the water the fish goes. In spearing the person has the chance to pass on the fish, but no proof. Sometimes that isn't good enough for some people. Personally their word is more than good enough for me. I think spearing is fun, but personally choose to angle.

I do usually use tip ups. I like to use both live and dead suckers, usually on a "quick strike" rig. This prevents the fish from (usually) swallowing any hooks for a quick release. I have fished for them from a fish house, and when they rip a rattle reel from the wall  it really gets the heart going.

Has spearing hurt the waters I fish on? I would say "NO", has the pressure from angling/spearing? "YES", just like most everything in the outdoors, there is more and more pressure.

Good luck this winter and be safe


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Spearing appears to decimate some lakes, while leaving others relatively untouched. I have speared (with no success) and found it an interesting and engaging experience. But when people spear every weekend on a small lake, taking pike after pike, then problems may arise, especially on popular small local lakes.

Bad Example: Spiritwood Lake. Three years ago, we could see three to five big pike prowling under our houses every hour. Now we're lucky if we even see one in an hour. Not to mention the huge population of small perch that are losing their top predator.

Good Example: Devils Lake. This lake is soooo massive, that spearing (even when coupled with the five-fish limit, and with heavy spring pressure) just doesn't impact the incredulous population of slimers.

I think spearing has its place, but it is limited to big waters that can handle the ecological and population impact. Of course, I'm no biologist and I trust the G&F.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

In the spring just about anything you throw at thems works. I usually pitch with a rattle rap. The noise ad action really turn them on. After the spawn i will usually put a minnow on a jighead and set it on a bobber suspended and then pitch with another rod. Usually catch more on the bobber then pitching at that point in the year.
When I get onto the boat trolling the edges of sunken trees anywhere on Devils Lake. 
Usually cranks work the best, the more action the better.
Ice fishing wise I really enjoy sitting in a darkhouse with a spear in one hand and a frosy amber bock in the other.

cootkiller


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

Snake, Devils Lake may be the best place to catch numbers of Pike, but it is not the best lake to catch a 20 lb plus Pike. Every spring Lake Sakakawea takes a number of 20 plus pounders near ice out, some near 30 and in some instance over 30lbs. Most are caught on frozen smelt on the bottom.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

:beer: Jacks, I second that, my buddies and I have taken several 20lb plus fish right before ice out, usually around late Feb. early March. Our best day was we caught 32 fish, 10 over 38in...That was three years ago...

Just find a bay with water(hard to find these days) and a treble hook/ smelt/ and a tip up and you are in business...


----------

